# Sehr komplexe Auswertung - Excel



## Konstantin Gross (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ne Frage, wegen einem Excel Problem an dem ich über eine Woche schon dransitze. Und zwar, hab ich mehrere Mappen, z.b. Pracht, Schenker,... in denen stehen Daten wie folgt:

http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/8656/bild12dh.jpg

http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/4643/bild25kt.jpg

So sieht jetzt jeder dieser Mappen aus, die Preise sind natürlich ausgedacht . Jetzt habe ich eine Mappe die heißt "Auswertung" in dieser gebe ich folgende Daten ein:

http://img499.imageshack.us/img499/9792/bild32kw.jpg

Was ich per Hand eingeben muss ist, PLZ, Ort, Nettogewicht, Eh, Gesamtgewicht, Anzpk. Die Felder Pracht und Schenker sollen automatisch aus den anderen Mappen bezogen werden. Ich gebe das bisher immer per Hand ein: ='Pracht'!$F$26. Was bei 6000 Einträgen nicht sehr berauschend ist.

Kennt einer von Euch ne Möglichkeit wie ich das ganze realisieren könnte? Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist ich weiß nicht wie man angeben kann das er die ganzen Zonen durchsuchen muss und wenn er einen Eintrag findet z.b. wenn ich eingebe 34613, muss er ja 34 in der Zone1 finden, das er dann alles in dieser Zone sucht und die dazugehörige Kilogramm berechnet, ich hab echt keinen Plan mehr. Bei den Postleizahlen sind nur die ersten zwei Zahlen interessant.

Über jeden Tipp bin ich sehr dankbar.

Gruss

PS:
Ich habe die Darstellungen in Bildformat gemacht, weil sich das im Forum zu sehr verschoben hat und man es nicht mehr erkennen konnte.


----------



## thekorn (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
Aus meiner Sicht auf den Punkt gebracht: Du möchtest wissen, welches Logistikunternehmen dir deine Ware am günstigsten transportiert, dazu hast du Angebote bekommen, dessen Daten wie in den beiden Bildern beschrieben strukturiert sind. KGAnfang und KGEnde sind wohl Mengenangaben.
Zunächst mal eine Frage zur Datenstruktur: Sind KGAnfang/Ende bei allen Anbietern gleich (also 1..100, 101..200 etc.) und sind die Zonen auch bei allen Anbietern gleich (also Zone1=34,35 , Zone2=36 usw.)?
Ist dies der Fall, so würde ich ich eine Hilfstabelle (oder auch ein Hilfsarray ( -Feld )) zur Zonendefinition anlegen, also welcher PLZ-Bereich gehört in welche Zone. Daraus würde ich dann die Datenspalte ableiten und mit einer (if-) Abfrage die Reihe herausfinden. Durch Reihe und Spalte ist dann dein Ergebnis eindeutig!   

Ist das so ungefähr das was du brauchst?

Gruß
thekorn

P.S.: Im Allgemeinen finde ich es immer Sinnvoller, eine Beispieldatei anzuhängen. Dies ist Sinnvoller als Grafiken, mit diesen kann man nichts anfangen, nicht sofort loslegen.


----------

